# Fische als Algenfresser



## Frankia (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute einen Bericht über __ Wimpelkarpfen gelesen..............

Nach der Beschreibung besteht sein Futter u.a. aus *Algen*, Wasserinsekten und Fischfutter. 

Wäre eigentlich der ideale "Beifisch" für Fischteiche und würde als __ Algenfresser den unliebsamen Algenwachstum reduzieren  und damit den Einsatz von verschiedenen Produkten erübrigen............
.
hier ein Link zu den Fischen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNH2VnJhdFQ&feature=related


----------



## ONYX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als Algenfresser*

Die Algen (Nährstoffe), die in einen Fisch vorne rein gehen, gehen hinten wieder raus 

Fazit: Es gibt keine Fische, die das Algenwachstum reduzieren.

LG


----------



## Frankia (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als  Algenfresser*

Hallo ONYX,

stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, wollte nur mal zum Ausdruck bringen unter welchen Gesichtspunkten solche Fisch auf Markt und an den Mann gebracht werden.............

und vom Aussehen her, naja.....Geschmacksache...........


----------



## ONYX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als Algenfresser*

Hauptsache Profit für den Verkäufer


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als  Algenfresser*

Und wie viele müssten dann im Teich sein damit bei grünem Wasser ein nutzen zu erkennen ist reichen 1000?


----------



## Frankia (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als  Algenfresser*

...........ja man müßte es mal ausprobieren........aber Vorsicht ...................Überbesatz..


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als  Algenfresser*

Hey witzig:
Viele Leute hier im Forum setzen mit UVCs ihre Schwebealgen in Nährstoffe um und düngen damit ihre Fadenalgenkultur;
mit den __ Wimpelkarpfen könnte man Fadenalgen in Nährstoffe umsetzen und damit eine Schwebealgenkultur düngen!
Gaaanz Gefinkelte könnten auch Wimpelkarpfen und UVC kombinieren (Nein, nicht kreuzen!)
und so vielleicht z.B. Blaualgen en Masse züchten, 
denn absolut sicher ist:





ONYX schrieb:


> Die Algen (Nährstoffe), die in einen Fisch vorne rein gehen, gehen hinten wieder raus.


Schlichte Stoffbilanz:
Das, was drin bleibt, ist nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Joerg (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als  Algenfresser*

Hi Reinhold,
ich find die als Abwechslung ganz lustig, ist aber Geschmackssache. Es kenne ein paar Teichbesitzer, die Algenfresser als Beifische haben.
Das einzige was sie bewirken können, ist die Fadenalgen fressen und dann könnte der Kot von einem guten Vorfilter herausgeholt werden. Funktioniert aber nur theoretisch, da sie das leckere Koifutter irgendwann auch gerne fressen.


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische als  Algenfresser*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Gaaanz Gefinkelte könnten auch __ Wimpelkarpfen und UVC kombinieren (Nein, nicht kreuzen!)



hihi  wimpellampen oder UVC-Karpfen 

sehr schön und lustig beschrieben, Peter 

wir machen uns hier lustig...aber ich muss gaaaaz ehrlich zugeben, als ich noch ein Teichgreenhorn war, hab ich das auch kurzfristig geglaubt, was ich da tw. so aufgeschnappt hab. War schon traurig, dass ich mir geschworen habe, dass mir keine Fische (außer __ Moderlieschen) in den Teich kommen  aber wenn man mal ein gewisses Grundwissen hat und ein biiiissi zu denken anfängt, ist es klar, dass das nicht funzen kann


----------

